# How to enable Traceroute in Windows 2008?



## Krimzen85 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I have built a test network recently for my job, in which I have a router going into a switch, and that switch runs out to different test equipment.

Among that test equipment is 2 Linux Servers and 2 Windows 2008 Servers.

When I try to traceroute while sitting on my router to the IP address of the Linux Servers, the trace completes. But when I try to trace to the Windows 2008 Servers, the trace fails.

Is there something that I need to change in my Windows Server configuration to allow traceroute? 

By the way, Ping works without a problem.

Thanks


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey,

Can you actually post the exact message you get back from the traceroute, ie including the hops. Also the output of a successful trace to your Linux box,

thanks


----------



## scottsouza (Jan 5, 2010)

Windows uses ICMP for traceroute and *Nix uses UDP (port range of 33434 to 33600).

You probably have a firewall issue. Also please post the nix traceroute and the windows 
tracert so I can see if the problem is a route i.e. servers on different subnets.

Scott


----------

